# STYLISTICS 3RD ANNUAL TOY DRIVE



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

"STYLISTICS" Car Club Family!!! :cheesy:  </span></span>


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

see you at the spot :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Oct 27 2008, 10:21 PM~11991367
> *see you at the spot  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE HOMIE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Oct 27 2008, 10:21 PM~11991367
> *see you at the spot  :biggrin:
> *


Good Lookin Homie


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Oct 27 2008, 09:21 PM~11991367
> *see you at the spot  :biggrin:
> *


thank cuuuuz


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

we will be there to support


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Oct 28 2008, 04:07 PM~11997913
> *we will be there to support
> *


Thanx Rudy Well See U Guys Then Dont Forget To Bring The Bikes Too :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE, GET THEM TOYS!!


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Oct 28 2008, 02:43 PM~11997000
> *thank cuuuuz
> *


tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu sssssssssssssssssssavesssssssssssss yyyyyyyyyyyyyouuuuuuuu nnnnnnnnnnnnnowwwwwwwwwwwwww  cuuuuuu :biggrin: zzzzz


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

T T T


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

you know well be there..


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joey street style_@Oct 29 2008, 09:16 PM~12012235
> *you know well be there..
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Q~vo??? The S family?? I'll be their with you homies :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 29 2008, 09:47 PM~12012426
> *Q~vo??? The S family?? I'll be their with you homies :biggrin:
> *


KOOL PERRO


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 29 2008, 10:47 PM~12012426
> *Q~vo??? The S family?? I'll be their with you homies :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAPA'[email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

CLASSIFIED E.L.A. WILL BE THERE HOMIEZ...!


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPA'[email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 02:04 PM~12017234
> *CLASSIFIED E.L.A. WILL BE THERE HOMIEZ...!
> *


*
gracias homie good lookin :cheesy: :thumbsup:*


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPA'[email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 02:04 PM~12017234
> *CLASSIFIED E.L.A. WILL BE THERE HOMIEZ...!
> *


*
Make Sure U Bring My Special Drink Tu SSSAVESS  Well See U Guys Then*


----------



## PAPA'[email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

HAHA...! SIMON U KNOW IT!


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Oct 28 2008, 12:49 PM~11995931
> *Good Lookin Homie
> *


hope u have the cold ones....?????? heine,s or some cold tecates..


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Oct 30 2008, 10:44 PM~12022670
> *hope u have the cold ones....??????  heine,s or some cold tecates..
> *


Always On Deck Thought U Knew Guess Ur Finaly Gonna Pull Out G Boogie Huh :0 See U At Toy Drive


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 29 2008, 10:47 PM~12012426
> *Q~vo??? The S family?? I'll be their with you homies :biggrin:
> *


Gracias Homie Dont forget to bring some eye candie For the Ranflas Tu SSSAVESSS :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

posted


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Nov 1 2008, 09:04 PM~12036187
> *STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE
> *


Thanks homie :thumbsup: see you all there.


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64+Oct 27 2008, 09:21 PM~11991367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


Thanks 4 the support Homies!!!!!!!!!!!
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 29 2008, 09:47 PM~12012426
> *Q~vo??? The S family?? I'll be their with you homies :biggrin:
> *


* :wave: :wave: Good looking out PERRROOOOO....................*


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Oct 31 2008, 07:45 AM~12024039
> *Always On Deck Thought U Knew Guess Ur Finaly Gonna Pull Out G Boogie Huh  :0 See U At  Toy Drive
> *


 g. boogie been out . take it to work every weekend , but i need to start working on the caddy ..and take it out...with the trunk full of hefenweizen ..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Nov 3 2008, 09:48 PM~12053383
> *g. boogie been out . take it to work every weekend , but i need to start working on the caddy ..and take it out...with the trunk full of hefenweizen ..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Nov 3 2008, 08:48 PM~12053383
> *g. boogie been out . take it to work every weekend , but i need to start working on the caddy ..and take it out...with the trunk full of hefenweizen ..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Nice cold Heffy with lemon!!!!!!!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Nov 3 2008, 09:48 PM~12053383
> *g. boogie been out . take it to work every weekend , but i need to start working on the caddy ..and take it out...with the trunk full of hefenweizen ..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dam It Boy Must Be Nice :0 But Ill Waiting For My Other Special Drink Tu SSSAVESSS


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Oct 30 2008, 01:56 PM~12017696
> *Make Sure U Bring My Special Drink Tu SSSAVESS  Well See U Guys Then
> *


PRUNO :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Nov 1 2008, 10:01 AM~12032876
> *Gracias Homie Dont forget to bring some eye candie For the Ranflas Tu SSSAVESSS :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


TU! SSSAVESSS!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 3 2008, 05:04 PM~12050829
> * :wave:  :wave: Good looking out PERRROOOOO....................
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 3 2008, 09:36 PM~12053964
> *Nice cold Heffy with lemon!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


_ OH YEAH!!!_ KNOW THAT'S A MAN'S _DRINK_ GREEN EYES, NOT THAT WATER DOWN CHINGADERA YOU LIKE TO CALL CERVESA. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa+Oct 30 2008, 08:03 AM~12014545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YA SSSAVESSSS :cheesy:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 4 2008, 03:42 PM~12059949
> *PRUNO :0  :cheesy:
> *


Pinche Bobby Bear :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 4 2008, 03:47 PM~12059994
> * OH YEAH!!! KNOW THAT'S A MAN'S DRINK GREEN EYES, NOT THAT WATER DOWN CHINGADERA YOU LIKE TO CALL CERVESA.  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick: :loco: :werd:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Whay day is this going down? Did i miss a date?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Oct 27 2008, 12:20 PM~11985385
> *"STYLISTICS" Car Club Family!!! :cheesy:   </span>
> *


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 3 2008, 10:36 PM~12053964
> *Nice cold Heffy with lemon!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: thats right or with slice of orange .....you knowwww...


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Nov 4 2008, 09:13 AM~12056223
> *Dam It Boy Must Be Nice :0 But Ill Waiting For My Other Special Drink Tu SSSAVESSS
> *


 :0 :0 oh that drink ?????? 151 ?


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 4 2008, 03:47 PM~12059994
> * OH YEAH!!! KNOW THAT'S A MAN'S DRINK GREEN EYES, NOT THAT WATER DOWN CHINGADERA YOU LIKE TO CALL CERVESA.  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Nov 4 2008, 10:32 PM~12066462
> *:0  :0  oh that drink ??????  211 ?
> *


 :uh: MIADOS :0 IS THAT THE SPECIAL DRANK HE WANT'S? :dunno:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

elcamino category u know il be there thx for remembering us elcaminos homie looking foward to the event "resurection59" top of the world cc
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 5 2008, 09:32 AM~12069142
> *elcamino category u know il be there thx for remembering us elcaminos homie looking foward to the event "resurection59" top of the world cc
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Gracias Homie Well See U There


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 5 2008, 08:32 AM~12069142
> *elcamino category u know il be there thx for remembering us elcaminos homie looking foward to the event "resurection59" top of the world cc
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


q honda perrohi see u at the spot thanks homie


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

_*TTT*_


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 4 2008, 06:12 PM~12062253
> *Whay day is this going down? Did i miss a date?
> *


dec 14


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 6 2008, 01:59 PM~12082126
> *:biggrin:
> *


T T T STYLISTICS 4 LIFE


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 6 2008, 07:02 PM~12084504
> *T T T STYLISTICS 4 LIFE
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WHAT TIME IS THIS GOING DOWN??


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

*"Resurection 59"
Top Of The World c.c.*
:biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Nov 10 2008, 09:07 AM~12111735
> *WHAT TIME IS THIS GOING DOWN??
> *


roll in time is 7-9 show from 9-4


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 10 2008, 01:22 PM~12113801
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Nov 10 2008, 01:40 PM~12114561
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

Heres A Couple Of Clubs That Are Coming So Far "Classified" Streetstyle" Majestics" Imperials" Lost Angels" Kings Of Kings" Uce "Top Of The World" Westbound" Fantaisy Life" Highclass " Can I Get A Roll Call On Who Else Is Comin Tu SSSAVESSS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*2 the top for the Homies ! ! :biggrin: *


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Nov 12 2008, 02:16 PM~12137435
> *Heres A Couple Of Clubs That Are Coming So Far "Classified" Streetstyle" Majestics" Imperials" Lost Angels" Kings Of Kings" Uce "Top Of The World" Westbound" Fantaisy Life"  Highclass "  Can I Get A Roll Call On Who Else Is Comin Tu SSSAVESSS :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET THE HOMIES FROM LOS ANGELES CC N TOGETHER CC


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Nov 12 2008, 02:16 PM~12137435
> *Heres A Couple Of Clubs That Are Coming So Far "Classified" Streetstyle" Majestics" Imperials" Lost Angels" Kings Of Kings" Uce "Top Of The World" Westbound" Fantaisy Life"  Highclass "  Can I Get A Roll Call On Who Else Is Comin Tu SSSAVESSS :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET THE HOMIES FROM LOS ANGELES, UCE, N TOGETHER CC


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 12 2008, 08:01 PM~12140108
> *DONT FORGET THE HOMIES FROM LOS ANGELES,  UCE, N TOGETHER CC
> *


Almost Forgot About Dukes  And Reflections


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Nov 4 2008, 09:51 PM~12064897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Nov 12 2008, 03:16 PM~12137435
> *Heres A Couple Of Clubs That Are Coming So Far "Classified" Streetstyle" Majestics" Imperials" Lost Angels" Kings Of Kings" Uce "Top Of The World" Westbound" Fantaisy Life"  Highclass "  Can I Get A Roll Call On Who Else Is Comin Tu SSSAVESSS :biggrin:
> *


Amigos ELA Just Added To The List N Our Style


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:cheesy: 


Los Angeles
Kings of Kings
Our Style
Uce
Reflections
Together
Dukes
Amigos E.LA
Classified
Majestics
Streetstyle
Lost Angels
Westbound
Imperials
Fantasy Life
High Class
Traffic
Top of The Word </span>

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

TRAFFIC C C WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOUSCPE_@Nov 13 2008, 07:04 PM~12150717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRASIAS CARNAL


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: 
Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up.


Los Angeles
Kings of Kings
Our Style
Uce
Reflections
Together
Dukes
Amigos E.LA
Classified
Majestics
Streetstyle
Lost Angels
Westbound
Imperials
Fantasy Life
High Class
Traffic
Top of The Word 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Nov 13 2008, 10:10 PM~12152443
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up.
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

T T T


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Nov 14 2008, 11:02 AM~12156833
> *
> *


ISLANDERS, ISLANDERS, ISLANDERS. DON'T FORGET US ISLANDERS. 
YOU CAN COUNT ON US. WE WILL BE THERE MY BROTHAS


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :02 THA TOP! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Nov 14 2008, 09:26 PM~12162097
> *ISLANDERS, ISLANDERS, ISLANDERS. DON'T FORGET US ISLANDERS.
> YOU CAN COUNT ON US. WE WILL BE THERE MY BROTHAS
> *


THANKS BIG JOHNN, I KNOW U ALLWAYS THERE FOR THE BIG '' STYLISTICS''


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Nov 14 2008, 10:26 PM~12162097
> *ISLANDERS, ISLANDERS, ISLANDERS. DON'T FORGET US ISLANDERS.
> YOU CAN COUNT ON US. WE WILL BE THERE MY BROTHAS
> *


Never Homies Well See U Guys Out There Thanx For The support


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: 
Los Angeles
Kings of Kings
Our Style
Uce
Reflections
Together
Dukes
Amigos E.LA
Classified
Majestics
Streetstyle
Lost Angels
Westbound
Imperials
Fantasy Life
High Class
Traffic
Top of The Word 
Dipn 714
Goodtimes
Elite
And Just Added To The List Islanders C.C. Gracias Johnny!!  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Nov 15 2008, 11:33 AM~12164918
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Los Angeles
> Kings of Kings
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Nov 15 2008, 11:33 AM~12164918
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Los Angeles
> Kings of Kings
> ...


Now Also Added "Goodfellas" Illustriuos" Vintage Bombs"The Homies Way"LA Style"Shades Of Brown" Santana"


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: 
Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up. 
   
"Los Angeles"
"Kings of Kings"
"Our Style"
"Uce"
"Reflections"
"Together"
"Dukes"
"Amigos E.LA"
"Classified"
"Majestics"
"Streetstyle"
"Lost Angels"
"Westbound"
"Imperials"
"Fantasy Life"
"High Class"
"Traffic"
"Top of The Word"
"Dipn 714"
"Goodtimes"
"Elite"
"Islanders"
"Goodfellas"
"Illustrious"
"Vintage Bombs"
"The Homies Way"
"LA Style"
"Shades of Brown"
"Santana"
Thank you brothers!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

TO
THE
TOP


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

T T T :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 17 2008, 06:41 PM~12184467
> *TO
> THE
> TOP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Nov 17 2008, 06:41 PM~12184467
> *TO
> THE
> TOP
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Nov 17 2008, 10:36 AM~12179774
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up.
> 
> ...


Dam It Boy        :wave:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Nov 18 2008, 01:59 PM~12192376
> *Dam It Boy                :wave:
> *



TU SSSSSSAVESSSSSSS


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Nov 17 2008, 09:36 AM~12179774
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up.
> 
> ...


*TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Nov 18 2008, 04:54 AM~12188675
> *:biggrin:
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT CUUUUZ


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Nov 18 2008, 08:22 PM~12196086
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT CUUUUZ
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

"STYLISTICS" TTMFT!!!!


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Nov 17 2008, 10:36 AM~12179774
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up.
> 
> ...


Almost Forgot About "Herencia" As Well Just Gettin Bigger :biggrin: See U Guys There


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up. 
   
"Los Angeles"
"Kings of Kings"
"Our Style"
"Uce"
"Reflections"
"Together"
"Dukes"
"Amigos E.LA"
"Classified"
"Majestics"
"Streetstyle"
"Lost Angels"
"Westbound"
"Imperials"
"Fantasy Life"
"High Class"
"Traffic"
"Top of The Word"
"Dipn 714"
"Goodtimes"
"Elite"
"Islanders"
"Goodfellas"
"Illustrious"
"Vintage Bombs"
"The Homies Way"
"LA Style"
"Shades of Brown"
"Santana"
"Herencia"
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Thank you brothers!!!!   
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

3 More Weeks Its Almost Time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Nov 20 2008, 02:28 PM~12212768
> *3 More Weeks Its Almost Time :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SEE YOU THERE


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 20 2008, 07:28 PM~12215584
> *SEE YOU THERE
> *


THANKS GOODTIMES


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: WHATS UP CUZZZZZ T T T FOR THE BIG S


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

TTMFT TO THE BIG S


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

Now Also Added To The List "Untouchables" LA's Finest"


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*TAKING IT TO THE TOP!!*


:biggrin:


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*ZappO will show up with a toy or two.* :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 23 2008, 11:48 PM~12240160
> *ZappO will show up with a toy or two. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: thank you brother!!!!


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Nov 23 2008, 11:48 PM~12240160
> *ZappO will show up with a toy or two. :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Homie See U There


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Nov 25 2008, 10:05 AM~12253127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZTROKITA_@Nov 23 2008, 09:07 AM~12234769
> *TAKING IT TO THE TOP!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Tu SSSSSSSSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSSSSSSSS :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jay Shu (Feb 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lafalda (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING BROTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Nov 28 2008, 12:03 AM~12279687
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING BROTHERS :biggrin:
> *


Gracias Same To U Guysssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:cheesy: Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up. :cheesy: 
   
"Los Angeles"
"Kings of Kings"
"Our Style"
"Uce"
"Reflections"
"Together"
"Dukes"
"Amigos E.LA"
"Classified"
"Majestics"
"Streetstyle"
"Lost Angels"
"Westbound"
"Imperials"
"Fantasy Life"
"High Class"
"Traffic"
"Top of The Word"
"Dipn 714"
"Goodtimes"
"Elite"
"Islanders"
"Goodfellas"
"Illustrious"
"Vintage Bombs"
"The Homies Way"
"LA Style"
"Shades of Brown"
"Santana"
"Herencia"
"Individuals"

Thank you brothers!!!! 

Just two more weeks :cheesy: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

how much for bikes is it the same as the cars :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Nov 28 2008, 08:25 PM~12284723
> *how much for bikes is it the same as the cars :biggrin:
> *


Its $5.00 Plus A Toy Or $10.00 With Out A Toy Homie If Any More Quetions Hit Me Up My # Is On The Flyer :biggrin: See U Guys Then :nicoderm:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

Also "Untouchables" And LA'S Finest" Dont Forget Homies To Show Up Deep The Most Cars Gets Trophy Plus A $100.00 Dollars Tu SSSSSSSSAVESSSSSSSSSS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: See U Guys There 2 More Weeksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss To Go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:cheesy: Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up. 
:cheesy: :cheesy: 
"Los Angeles"
"Kings of Kings"
"Our Style"
"Uce"
"Reflections"
"Together"
"Dukes"
"Amigos E.LA"
"Classified"
"Majestics"
"Streetstyle"
"Lost Angels"
"Westbound"
"Imperials"
"Fantasy Life"
"High Class"
"Traffic"
"Top of The Word"
"Dipn 714"
"Goodtimes"
"Elite"
"Islanders"
"Goodfellas"
"Illustrious"
"Vintage Bombs"
"The Homies Way"
"LA Style"
"Shades of Brown"
"Santana"
"Herencia"
"Individuals"
"Untouchables"
"LA's Finest"
   
Thank you brothers!!!! 

Just two more weeks  




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

count down :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 30 2008, 10:55 PM~12299382
> *count  down :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Nov 30 2008, 08:41 PM~12297983
> * :cheesy:  Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up.
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> "Los Angeles"
> ...


HOPE YOU HAVE ROOM FOR ALL THE CARS


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Compton Blvd (Jul 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 68 N u O me 1 (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 1 2008, 09:31 PM~12308803
> *HOPE YOU HAVE ROOM FOR ALL THE CARS
> *


*:0 it's lookin like it's gonna be a tight fit since everyone wants to support the big S and their toy drive....*








:thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@Dec 2 2008, 07:13 AM~12310578
> *:0 it's lookin like it's gonna be a tight fit since everyone wants to support the big S and their toy drive....
> 
> 
> ...


CUZZ YOUR A FOOOOOOL LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 1 2008, 10:31 PM~12308803
> *HOPE YOU HAVE ROOM FOR ALL THE CARS
> *


Tu SSSSSSSAVESSSSSS Of Course We Will Have Room :biggrin:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@Dec 2 2008, 07:13 AM~12310578
> *:0 it's lookin like it's gonna be a tight fit since everyone wants to support the big S and their toy drive....
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :buttkick: kool


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@Dec 2 2008, 07:13 AM~12310578
> *:0 it's lookin like it's gonna be a tight fit since everyone wants to support the big S and their toy drive....
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: Thanx Homie But Wrong Picture Dont See No LOLOssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 2 2008, 03:32 PM~12314773
> *:nono:  :nono:  :buttkick: kool
> *


You For Got To Finish The Sentence Not Kool Its "YOUR YOUR SO COOL IM GONNA CALL U COOLO :0


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@Dec 2 2008, 07:13 AM~12310578
> *:0 it's lookin like it's gonna be a tight fit since everyone wants to support the big S and their toy drive....
> 
> 
> ...


Dont Trip Homie Well Save U A Spot For U N Your Peoplessssssssssssssssssss


----------



## blackngold (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 2 2008, 03:40 PM~12314864
> *Dont Trip Homie Well Save U A Spot For U N Your Peoplessssssssssssssssssss
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackngold_@Dec 2 2008, 05:02 PM~12315810
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


mi primo is a ,how does george say it foooooooooool :biggrin:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 68 N u O me 1 (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 2 2008, 02:39 PM~12314848
> *You For Got To Finish The Sentence Not Kool Its "YOUR YOUR SO COOL IM GONNA CALL U COOLIO :0
> *


oh yeah, coolio... i remember that one... yup, it's gonna be crowded like the trunk of that 65.... :biggrin: 











> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT+Dec 2 2008, 02:40 PM~12314864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ha ha, n like the first lines from the vid.... _"how we gonna get there? we ain't got no car.... fooooooool"_


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Nov 28 2008, 02:57 PM~12282910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


''STYLISTICS'' TO THE TOP


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@Dec 3 2008, 07:26 AM~12322070
> *oh yeah, coolio... i remember that one... yup, it's gonna be crowded like the trunk of that 65....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

TO
THE 
TOP


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WESIDE63_@Nov 28 2008, 03:57 PM~12282910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Almost Time Homiessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 3 2008, 09:20 AM~12322760
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:  TTT


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 2 2008, 10:39 PM~12320584
> *TTT  :thumbsup:
> *


I SEE U THERE USO


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa+Dec 3 2008, 08:17 AM~12322749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*NEW LOCATION WILL BE @ FUDDRUCKERS IN LAKEWOOD, CA.....
This SUNDAY 12/14/08*
ADDRESS IS 
5229 CLARK AVE
LAKEWOOD ,CA 90712

*RAIN DATE *IS 12/21/08.....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 8 2008, 06:56 PM~12373188
> *NEW LOCATION WILL BE @ FUDDRUCKERS IN LAKEWOOD, CA.....
> ADDRESS IS
> 5229 CLARK AVE
> ...


X3 :yes:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*NEW LOCATION WILL BE @ FUDDRUCKERS IN LAKEWOOD, CA.....
ON DEC 14, 2008
ADDRESS IS 
5229 CLARK AVE
LAKEWOOD ,CA 90712

RAIN DATE IS 12/21/08.....*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t 

:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 9 2008, 02:58 AM~12373219
> *NEW LOCATION WILL BE @ FUDDRUCKERS IN LAKEWOOD, CA.....
> ON DEC 14, 2008
> ADDRESS IS
> ...


so its not at ricky y ronnies any more ?


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 8 2008, 06:57 PM~12373207
> *X3 :yes:
> *


*Good looking out PERRROOO!!!!!!!!
You coming thru right homie?????*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> :cheesy: *Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up. * :cheesy: :cheesy:
> *"Los Angeles"
> "Kings of Kings"
> "Our Style"
> ...


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

DONT FORGET MILLENIUM WILL REPRESENT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 8 2008, 07:02 PM~12373269
> *Good looking out PERRROOO!!!!!!!!
> You coming thru right homie?????
> *


TU SSSAAAVVVEEESSSSSSS  :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 8 2008, 07:02 PM~12373260
> *so its not at ricky y ronnies any more ?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Dec 8 2008, 08:08 PM~12374048
> *DONT FORGET MILLENIUM WILL REPRESENT
> *


*UPDATE!!!!! Just added the HOMIES from Millenium CC* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up. * :cheesy: :cheesy: 
*"Los Angeles"
"Kings of Kings"
"Our Style"
"Uce"
"Reflections"
"Together"
"Dukes"
"Amigos E.LA"
"Classified"
"Majestics"
"Streetstyle"
"Lost Angels"
"Westbound"
"Imperials"
"Fantasy Life"
"High Class"
"Traffic"
"Top of The Word"
"Dipn 714"
"Goodtimes"
"Elite"
"Islanders"
"Goodfellas"
"Illustrious"
"Vintage Bombs"
"The Homies Way"
"LA Style"
"Shades of Brown"
"Santana"
"Herencia"
"Individuals"
"Untouchables"
"LA's Finest"
"Millenium"*
   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 8 2008, 08:11 PM~12374084
> *TU SSSAAAVVVEEESSSSSSS   :biggrin:
> *


C U "DOMINGO" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 8 2008, 10:05 PM~12374865
> *UPDATE!!!!! Just added the HOMIES from Millenium CC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up.    :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

THINGS ARE :around: GOOD YOU CAN'T KEEP A GOOD THING DOWN ......TU SAAAAAAVVVVVVEEEEEEESSSSSS MY USO'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

U KNOW TRAFFIC HARBOR AREA WILL BE THERE!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

:cheesy: closer to the hood ...


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Dec 8 2008, 09:27 PM~12375185
> *Together* will be there
> [/b]


*Thanks "TOGETHER"*



> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 8 2008, 09:32 PM~12375237
> *THINGS ARE  :around: GOOD  YOU CAN'T KEEP A GOOD THING DOWN ......TU SAAAAAAVVVVVVEEEEEEESSSSSS MY USO'S :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*THAT'S RIGHT "USO" YOU KNOOOOOWWWWWWWWW*



> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Dec 8 2008, 09:33 PM~12375248
> *U KNOW TRAFFIC HARBOR AREA WILL BE THERE!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*THANKS "TRAFFIC"*



> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Dec 8 2008, 09:33 PM~12375257
> *:cheesy:  closer to the hood ...
> *


*RIGHT IN YOUR BACKYARD*


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Dec 8 2008, 09:27 PM~12375185
> *Together* will be there
> [/b]


THANKS ANGEL Y VERO STYLISTICS CC SIEMPRE CUENTA CON USTEDES N 
OFCOURSE TOGETHER CC :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 8 2008, 09:32 PM~12375237
> *THINGS ARE  :around: GOOD  YOU CAN'T KEEP A GOOD THING DOWN ......TU SAAAAAAVVVVVVEEEEEEESSSSSS MY USO'S :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS USOOOOOO


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

YOU GOT IT  TAKE IT TO TOP FOR THE BIG SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Dec 8 2008, 10:27 PM~12375185
> *Together* will be there
> [/b]


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Dec 8 2008, 11:43 PM~12376099


Angel 
90 Cadillac - de Pura Elegancia

TOGETHER Car Club - Los Angeles
TFFT


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 8 2008, 10:05 PM~12374865
> *UPDATE!!!!! Just added the HOMIES from Millenium CC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up.    :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 8 2008, 07:56 PM~12373188
> *NEW LOCATION WILL BE @ FUDDRUCKERS IN LAKEWOOD, CA.....
> This SUNDAY 12/14/08
> ADDRESS IS
> ...


So Dont Forget Homies New Location Now In lakewood Not Torrance So See Every One There Only 5 More Days To Go


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

THATS RIGHT CANT KEEP SUM OLD DOGS DOWN LETS KEEP IT MOVING. NEW SPOT, THE NEXT EPISODE!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Dec 9 2008, 09:07 AM~12377916
> *THATS RIGHT CANT KEEP SUM OLD DOGS DOWN LETS KEEP IT MOVING. NEW SPOT, THE NEXT EPISODE!     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

see u there :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*Top Of The World
"Resurection59"*


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Dec 9 2008, 09:34 AM~12378688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRASIAS


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## bluecadi96 (Apr 23, 2004)

TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Dec 9 2008, 02:41 PM~12380856
> *BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx for The Support See U Guys On Sunday


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)

we will be there what time is rollin


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by way of life LA_@Dec 9 2008, 04:01 PM~12382068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rollin is from 7am to 9am*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*JUST ADDED "BEST OF FRIENDS" & "WAY OF LIFE"*

*Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up. * :cheesy: :cheesy: 
*"Los Angeles"
"Kings of Kings"
"Our Style"
"Uce"
"Reflections"
"Together"
"Dukes"
"Amigos E.LA"
"Classified"
"Majestics"
"Streetstyle"
"Lost Angels"
"Westbound"
"Imperials"
"Fantasy Life"
"High Class"
"Traffic"
"Top of The Word"
"Dipn 714"
"Goodtimes"
"Elite"
"Islanders"
"Goodfellas"
"Illustrious"
"Vintage Bombs"
"The Homies Way"
"LA Style"
"Shades of Brown"
"Santana"
"Herencia"
"Individuals"
"Untouchables"
"LA's Finest"
"Millenium"
"Best Of Friends"
"Way Of Life"*
   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by way of life LA_@Dec 9 2008, 04:01 PM~12382068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLIN TIME 7:00 TO 9:00 AM, N GOOD TO SEE U GUYS BACK.


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by way of life LA+Dec 9 2008, 04:01 PM~12382068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2!!!!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

"Los Angeles"
"Kings of Kings"
"Our Style"
"Uce"
"Reflections"
"Together"
"Dukes"
"Amigos E.LA"
"Classified"
"Majestics"
"Streetstyle"
"Lost Angels"
"Westbound"
"Imperials"
"Fantasy Life"
"High Class"
"Traffic"
"Top of The Word"
"Dipn 714"
"Goodtimes"
"Elite"
"Islanders"
"Goodfellas"
"Illustrious"
"Vintage Bombs"
"The Homies Way"
"LA Style"
"Shades of Brown"
"Santana"
"Herencia"
"Individuals"
"Untouchables"
"LA's Finest"
"Millenium"
"Best Of Friends"
"Way Of Life"
"Westside"
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

yup millenium will be there to represent for a good cause :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 9 2008, 09:40 PM~12385365
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Streetstyle"</span></span></span>
> "Lost Angels"
> "Westbound"
> ...


T
T
M
F
T
:biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 9 2008, 09:40 PM~12385365
> *
> 
> "Los Angeles"
> ...


Just Gettin Bigger n Bigger Thanx To All Those Clubs On The List for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 8 2008, 07:58 PM~12373219
> *NEW LOCATION WILL BE @ FUDDRUCKERS IN LAKEWOOD, CA.....
> ON DEC 14, 2008
> ADDRESS IS
> ...


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Snick_@Dec 10 2008, 01:07 AM~12387198
> *yup millenium will be there to represent for a good cause :thumbsup:
> *


LIKE ALLWAYS MILLENIUM IN THE HOUSE


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

4 MORE DAYS HOMIES THE COUNT DOWN TO THE NEXT EPISODE! STYLISTICS ALWAYS ON TOP OF THE GAME. STYLISTICS LA CHAPTER THE MOTHER CHAPTER.... :biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Dec 10 2008, 12:21 PM~12389920
> *4 MORE DAYS HOMIES THE COUNT DOWN TO THE NEXT EPISODE! STYLISTICS ALWAYS ON TOP OF THE GAME. STYLISTICS LA CHAPTER THE MOTHER CHAPTER.... :biggrin:
> *


Dam It Boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Dec 9 2008, 02:41 PM~12380856
> *BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS WE SEE U THERE


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 10 2008, 03:12 PM~12392070
> *THANKS WE SEE U THERE
> *


*"DAMN IT BOY"*


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 8 2008, 07:58 PM~12373219
> *NEW LOCATION WILL BE @ FUDDRUCKERS IN LAKEWOOD, CA.....
> ON DEC 14, 2008
> ADDRESS IS
> ...


to the top


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Coverage by JPN / US LRM photographer Takashi Kikuchi  :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 10 2008, 09:59 PM~12395957
> *Coverage by JPN / US LRM photographer Takashi Kikuchi   :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 9 2008, 11:20 AM~12379109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 11 2008, 09:40 AM~12399951
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :machinegun: :twak: please


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Dec 11 2008, 11:07 AM~12400192
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :machinegun:  :twak: please
> *


Gilbert No Mames Buey Pinche Bobbyyyyyyyy:0


----------



## PAPA'[email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

HEY G'EYES WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN....?


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPA'[email protected]_@Dec 11 2008, 01:44 PM~12402102
> *HEY G'EYES WHAT TIME IS ROLL IN....?
> *


ROLLING TIME 7:00


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by teresa_@Dec 11 2008, 11:07 AM~12400192
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :machinegun:  :twak: please
> *


 :0


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 11 2008, 12:07 PM~12400691
> *Gilbert  No Mames Buey Pinche Bobbyyyyyyyy:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: NO NAMES PLEASE!!!!! :nono: :nono: :no: :no:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up.   

   
"Los Angeles"
"Kings of Kings"
"Our Style"
"Uce"
"Reflections"
"Together"
"Dukes"
"Amigos E.LA"
"Classified"
"Majestics"
"Streetstyle"
"Lost Angels"
"Westbound"
"Imperials"
"Fantasy Life"
"High Class"
"Traffic"
"Top of The Word"
"Dipn 714"
"Goodtimes"
"Elite"
"Islanders"
"Goodfellas"
"Illustrious"
"Vintage Bombs"
"The Homies Way"
"LA Style"
"Shades of Brown"
"Santana"
"Herencia"
"Individuals"
"Untouchables"
"LA's Finest"
"Millenium"
"Best Of Friends"
"Way Of Life"
"Westside"
"Takashi Kikuchi" (Fotographer)
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 11 2008, 06:33 PM~12404241
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh: NO NAMES PLEASE!!!!! :nono:  :nono:  :no:  :no:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :buttkick: :twak: :loco:


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 11 2008, 06:41 PM~12404324
> *  :cheesy:  :cheesy: Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

hope it doesnt rain or look like rain :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G'EYES BANDIT_@Dec 12 2008, 08:48 AM~12410328
> *:buttkick:  :twak:  :loco:
> *


 :0 :nono: :nono: :no: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Dec 12 2008, 12:33 PM~12412491
> *hope it doesnt rain or look like rain :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: well thats what we are hoping for but you can't control mother nature  

incase it does, we do have a rain date and i hope that everyone planning to come is still able to support us. :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 12 2008, 11:59 AM~12412657
> *:uh: well thats what we are hoping for but you can't control mother nature
> 
> incase it does, we do have a rain date and i  hope that everyone planning to come is still able to support us. :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 12 2008, 11:59 AM~12412657
> *:uh: well thats what we are hoping for but you can't control mother nature
> 
> incase it does, we do have a rain date and i  hope that everyone planning to come is still able to support us. :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IF IT DOES RAIN MILLENIUM C.C WILL STILL SHOW SUPPORT ON RAIN DATE


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: i will show up fo raindate i support the cause :biggrin: big props to all my lowriders out there


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE ON RAIN DATE!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 11 2008, 05:41 PM~12404324
> *  :cheesy:  :cheesy: Orale here it is so far from the look of things, theese car clubs are projected to show up.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@Dec 12 2008, 10:28 PM~12417721
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE ON RAIN DATE!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963+Dec 12 2008, 08:31 PM~12417081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*GRACIAS HOMIES FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 12 2008, 09:34 PM~12417782
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL MY LOWRIDER FAMILIA


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

<img src=\'http://i36.tinypic.com/344xndj.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
RAIN OR NO RAIN WE STILL DOWN TO SUPPORT.....


----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xJsJ3mYzpGI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xJsJ3mYzpGI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJsJ3mYzpGI


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

Big Ups To The Big Homie Green Eyes n Homie Cruzing In Santa Ana On Bristol In The Chopped Regal Thats A Cool Vato


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Oct 27 2008, 12:20 PM~11985385
> *"STYLISTICS" Car Club Family!!! :cheesy:   </span></span>
> *


so not here anymore?


----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJsJ3mYzpGI check it out :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## biggiedee (Dec 9, 2008)

hopefully it dont rain. ready to roll out :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

IS THE SHOW STILL ON


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Dec 13 2008, 06:38 PM~12422974
> *IS THE SHOW STILL ON
> *


WELL YEA


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

getting ready to roll out c ya there :biggrin:


----------



## brian90505 (Dec 14, 2008)

Is this a lowrider only show? I got a flyer for thios slipped in my latemodel Corvette and was going to enter.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

just got home and wanted to say thx for the good time great turn out stylistics :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

GRACIAS FOR A GOOD TIME HOMIES!!!!! FROM THE TRAFFIC FAMILY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Had a bomb ass time!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: thanks for all the prizes,,had a great time


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

BIG THANK YOU TO THE STYLISTICS FOR A GREAT TOY DRIVE BUT MORE OF A CAR SHOW  .LOTS OF NICE AND CLEAN SHOW CARS OUT TODAY TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR THE CLUB AND THE KIDS. MOVIE IN WAS GREAT PARK WERE EVER YOU WANT NO BITCHING AND IT WENT SMOOTH :thumbsup: WEATHER COULD NOT HAVE BEEN BETTER LITTLE COLD BUT NO RAIN  GREAT JOB :worship: SEE YOU USO'S NEXT YEAR FOR SURE.


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)




----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)




----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)




----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJsJ3mYzpGI


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 14 2008, 08:55 PM~12431313
> *:biggrin: thanks for all the prizes,,had a great time
> *


THANKS 4 THA SUPPORT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE HOMIE'S  :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59+Dec 14 2008, 04:20 PM~12428701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Glad every one had a GREAT TIME and GRACIAS for showing the BIG S support!!!!!!!*
:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

THE FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE....


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 15 2008, 03:31 PM~12436684
> *THE FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE....
> 
> 
> ...


LA FAMILYA HAD A GOOD TIME ESCUCHANDO MUSICA DE LOS ''STYLISTICS''
N THE NEW MILLENIUM N LOS ANGELES COUNTY Q NO FAMILYA


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Here are some pictures I took yesterday. Tried to catch everyone as they were rolling in......


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE STYLISTICS C.C. FOR THE INVITE
WE HAD A GREAT TIME HOMIES FROM :STREETSTYLE C.C.
LOS ANGELES AND MARYLAND CHAPTER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
COUNT ON US AGAIN NEXT YEAR..... :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: had a great time thank you STYLISTICS for a great show my daughters and i had a good time :thumbsup: thanks keep the lowrider movement alive


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)

1030050.jpg[/IMG]







/P1030052.jpg[/IMG]







ms/ww







330/stylisticscarclub/P1030055.jpg[/IMG]







m/albums/ww330/stylisticscarclub/P1







030058.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)

quote=stylisticsla,Dec 15 2008, 07:58 PM~12439560]

[/quote]


----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## dippin62 (Dec 2, 2008)

great show looks like good turn out look out for L.A Majestic 1st annual car show this spring all clubs will be invited :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUIS PEREZ (Dec 12, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR THE INVITE, HAD A NICE TIME, FOR THE LITTLE WHILE THAT WE WERE THERE, NICE TURN OUT, AND THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT FOR ALL THE NEEDY KIDS. FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

STYLISTICS CC WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS THAT
GAVE AS SUPPOR SPECIAL THANKS TO:
LOS ANGELES CC
KINGS OF KINGS CC
OUR STYLE CC
UCE 
TOGETHER CC
CLASSIFIED CC
MAJESTICS LA CC
STREETSTYLE LA & MARYLAND CC 
LOST ANGELS CC
FANTASY LIFE CC 
HIGH CLASS CC
TRAFFIC HA CC
TOP OF THE WORLD CC
ISLANDERS CC
ILLUSTRIUOS OC & LA CC
VINTAGE BOMBS CC
LA STYLE CC
SHADES OF BROWN CC
MILLENIUM CC 
BEST OF FRIENDS CC
WAY OF LIFE CC
WESTSIDE CC
SOLITOS CC
NIGHT CROWD CC
SUPER NATURAL CC
STRICTLY FAMILY CC
DELINCUENTS HA CC
GHETTO FABULOUS CC
PHARAOHS SB CC
REFLECTIONS CC
MANIACOS CC
ANTHONY FROM HOMIES HYDRAULICS
THANKS FOR YUOR SUPPORT.


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

on behalf of Millenium Car Club...thanks for the invite.
nice pics


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Dec 15 2008, 11:44 PM~12442309
> *STYLISTICS CC WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS THAT
> GAVE AS SUPPOR SPECIAL THANKS TO:
> LOS ANGELES CC
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

ISLANDERS CAR CLUB had a great time. The weather turned out good, and all the cars look good. Great show Stylistics.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

WUZ UP ROGER, HEY HOMIE THANKS FOR INVITING US TO THE TOY DRIVE, ESTUVO CHINGON, AND DONT FORGET HOMIE KEEP IN TOUCH AND HOPE TO KICK IT WITH U GUYS SOON, NEW YEARS FOR SURE QUE NO?? :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Dec 16 2008, 09:43 AM~12444446
> *WUZ UP ROGER, HEY HOMIE THANKS FOR INVITING US TO THE TOY DRIVE, ESTUVO CHINGON, AND DONT FORGET HOMIE KEEP IN TOUCH AND HOPE TO KICK IT WITH U GUYS SOON, NEW YEARS FOR SURE QUE NO?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
:thumbsup: 
ya sabes homie how we do it any time carnal me and the "WESTSIDE" this weekend and looking forward to kick it on new years on the WESTSIDE again @ Hollywood Park!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :wave:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Dec 16 2008, 07:35 AM~12444011
> *ISLANDERS CAR CLUB had a great time. The weather turned out good, and all the cars look good. Great show Stylistics.
> *


THANKS U GUYS 4 THE SUPPORT


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

THE EVENT WAS ALL GOOD, THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR THE SUPPORT.iTS FOR THE KIDS.....


----------



## stylisticsla (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJsJ3mYzpGI


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

BIG
LOS ANGELES 
<span style=\'colorrange\'>"STYLISTICS" 
CAR CLUB</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I would also like to thank every car club and solo rider that was able to make it and help support our event. :cheesy:   

A special thanks to the homie "Victor the trophy" :worship: :worship: :worship: for coming through the way he did.</span>


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Dec 15 2008, 11:44 PM~12442309
> *STYLISTICS CC WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS THAT
> GAVE AS SUPPOR SPECIAL THANKS TO:
> LOS ANGELES CC
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 16 2008, 04:31 PM~12448682
> *BIG
> LOS ANGELES
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>"STYLISTICS"
> ...


X2 YEAH SIMON GOOD PICS RICHIE......


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Dec 15 2008, 10:44 PM~12442309
> *STYLISTICS CC WILL LIKE TO THANK ALL CAR CLUBS N SOLO RIDERS THAT
> GAVE AS SUPPOR SPECIAL THANKS TO:
> LOS ANGELES CC
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Dec 16 2008, 04:31 PM~12448682
> *BIG
> LOS ANGELES
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>"STYLISTICS"
> ...


*THANKS ROGER!!!!!!!!!!!! You know I got to PUT IT DOWN for the BIG "S" 
ALWAYS HAVE & ALWAYS WILL TILL THE END OF TIME..................*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Dec 17 2008, 09:50 PM~12462086
> *X2 YEAH SIMON GOOD PICS RICHIE......
> *


*GRACIAS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 21 2008, 08:33 PM~12494559
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

That time again for our"STYLISTICS" Car Club Family!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## 2memo (Aug 7, 2009)

OUR STYLE C C .... presente


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 16 2008, 08:28 PM~12450340
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ORALE HOMIE, WHAT HAPPEN TO "TECHNIQUES" C.C. WE WERE UP IN THA HOUSE SHOWING SUPPORT FOR STYLISTICS.... ITS ALL GOOD CAMARADAS, MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FOR STYLISTICS C.C. BIG CLOWNY, TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES.. GOOD SHOW HOMIES....


----------

